# First fall Pomp outing



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They bit fast and furious for about 45 minutes and then said see ya. All good though. Fished down west of the GS pier. Lizardfish gave us hell too. Ghost shrimp was the bait of choice. Fish were deep. Had to be far out in the trough to get bit.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nice pomps...goog eating


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

My wife has turned to violence because I wasn't there to catch pompano. Man you made my life into a heavy weight brawl. Left, right, one to the head, two down stairs. Happy for you, but has anyone seen my mouth piece.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

What a great meal there! How did you get your ghost shrimp? I've got all the materials for one of those slurp guns but never got around to that late Friday night project. Those are some nice sized fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

k-p said:


> What a great meal there! How did you get your ghost shrimp? I've got all the materials for one of those slurp guns but never got around to that late Friday night project. Those are some nice sized fish.


I've got a couple pumps I keep in the beach buggy. Biggest fish today was 18".


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You are a son of a beach (fisherman). Nice haul as usual. Chris V got skills!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice bucket of pomps there ChrisV...Great report.


----------

